# Nashville OIS ABDW on PO attp theft of cruiser.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Nashville, Tennessee — A Nashville police officer fatally shot a man during a traffic stop in the city's Bordeaux neighborhood on April 24, 2021, after the man charged the officer with two butcher knives. Just before midnight, north precinct officer Christopher Royer was on routine patrol in the area of Clarksville Pike and Ed Temple Boulevard, when he checked the license plate of a white late model Mercedes sedan. The license plate on that Mercedes, came back registered to a 1998 green Chevrolet. Officer Royer conducted a vehicle stop on the Mercedes to investigate the license plate issue. 

The driver of the Mercedes saw officer Royer's blue lights and stopped at 3236 Clarksville Pike. The driver presented no issues at any time. The passenger however immediately got out of the Mercedes, with two large butcher knives, one in each hand and began running around erratically. Officer Royer repeatedly yelled for the man to drop the knives, even as he momentarily entered the driver's door of officer Royer's police car. The driver of the Mercedes also repeatedly yelled at the passenger "What are you doing" and "Stop". Ultimately the passenger charged officer Royer with the knives as officer Royer backpedaled some 25 yards from his police car.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

No thanks to democRats, our impotent courts and "free my boi" bail funds, he was free to endanger society until he wasn't. Well done, MNPD.

NASHVILLE, Tenn.--The Metro Nashville Police Department (MNPD) has identified the man shot and killed by police on Friday night as 23-year-old Marvin Vega.
According to police, Vega was wanted in Massachusetts for the 2020 murder of a man in the city of Brockton. 
Knife-wielding man shot by Nashville police identified and wanted murderer | WZTV (fox17.com)

Man accused of wielding rifle held on $500k bail - The Boston Globe


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

I’m sure he just started a position as a chef at a fantastic steak restaurant and no doubt he was very excited to show the officer his new knives. He was probably just running a little bit late hence why he figured taking the cruiser so he might get to work a bit faster. Clearly a big misunderstanding.

JK, good shoot and verbalization


----------

